# Neuer Versuch - Pflanzauswahl und mehr



## Goldfischteich (10. Apr. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

letztes Jahr bin ich dem "Teichvirus" verfallen und lese seitdem hier fleißig mit.
Hatte einen Mörtelkübel mit Pflanzen angelegt. Leider ist der Kübel einem Unfall zum Opfer gefallen. Nun habe ich eine Zinkwanne auf der Terasse stehen und will dieses Jahr noch mal richtig durchstarten.
Einige Pflanzen habe ich noch vom letzten Jahr, ich hoffe diese kommen auch dieses Jahr wieder. Weiß nicht wie lange so etwas dauert ? Bei einer tut sich etwas, bei den anderen leider gar nichts :-(

Nun möchte ich eh aufstocken und suche noch passende Pflanzen. Am liebsten hätte ich gerne etwas was schön buschig rauswächst und quasi die Wanne ringsrum etwas begrünt.
Suche auch noch Ideen für Begrünung rings herum oder etwas womit ich die Wanne dekorieren kann.

Hoffe also noch mal auf ausreichend Tips und Ideen.
Auch würde ich gerne eine Art Treppe/Stute/Ausstiegshilfe für Kleintier reinbauen. Letztes Jahr war sogar ein Frosch vom Nachbar hier.

Danke.


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Versuch - Pflanzauswahl und mehr*

Hallo Goldfischteich, 

es begab sich zu der Zeit als die Einladung zu einem Teichtreffen ausging auf das alle Welt reise in den Wohnort von Doris und Erwin. Dieses war im Jahre des Herrn 2009. Und so machte sich auch auf zu der beschwerlichen Reise vom warmen Süden in die Eismeerregion rund um den Alfsee der "Grandmaster of Minipond" und seine Name war Eugen. Mit ihm aber machten sich auf User aus allen Richtungen des Landes.
Doris und Erwin waren sehr gut vorbereitet auf die hungrigen und noch durstigeren Horden die da einfielen und so hatten die Reisenden eine Idee und hatten zum Danke für das gastfreundliche Haus allerlei nützliche Geschenke und Kräuter dabei: Sie brachten Lehm, Zinkwanne Ziegel und Glasbrocken - __ Bachbunge __ Wasserstern und __ Froschbiss und noch viel weiteres Kraut. 
Und so bauten Sie nach dem Plan des Grandmasters of Minipond gemeinsam einen Miniteich und der war so schön anzusehen und von liebreizender Gestalt das auf bald Bildnisse von Ihm gemacht wurden. 
Und da vielen dieser Plan so gut gefiel verlangte das Volk nach  längst im Forum stand. 

Genau so könnte man das ja heute wieder machen ? 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Andre 69 (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Versuch - Pflanzauswahl und mehr*

Hallo Wuzzel
Ist die Zeit der Geschichtenerzähler nicht schon ein paar Jahre vorbei ?
König - Ludwig -Dunkel ist schon vor Jahren von uns gegangen ,auch wenn Du sein REICH noch belagerst ! Sollte ich einmal ein Märchenerzähler  für meine Enkel , in Vertretung suchen , kann ich Dir eine Pn  schicken ? 
unertänigsten Gruss Andre
Ach so Wuzzel ,frag mal bei den Admin + Mod die brauchen bestimmt noch Einen für die Chronik.


----------



## Goldfischteich (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Versuch - Pflanzauswahl und mehr*

So ein Pech das ich nichts gefunden habe oder zu blöd zum Suchen war.
Nichts für ungut, vielen Dank.


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Versuch - Pflanzauswahl und mehr*

Ist ja auch ein uralter Beitrag, aber vielleicht gibts ja auch noch weitere Anregungen !? 
Oder Der Grandmaster hat die letzten Jahre noch neue Kreationen entwickelt ? 

Ich find so ein Forum darf neben hilfreich auch unterhaltsam sein. Und ich hatte viel freudige Erinnerungen an den Bau und das TT als ich den Beitrag gepostet habe das mir plumpes verlinken einfach zu schade fuer dieses tolle Wochenende war. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Andre 69 (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Versuch - Pflanzauswahl und mehr*



> Ich find so ein Forum darf neben hilfreich auch unterhaltsam sein


 .........JAWOLLA !!!
Sorry das da was blaues (verlinktes)war hab ich nicht gesehen
LG Andre


----------



## Engelfee (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Versuch - Pflanzauswahl und mehr*

Wuzzel - köstlich 

Und ja, unterhaltsam ist doch immer gut - und hier noch ganz kostenlos 

Werd jetzt gleich mal den Tread noch anschauen....

Schönen Tag noch!

LG

Traude


----------



## Goldfischteich (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Versuch - Pflanzauswahl und mehr*

Ich hab nichts gegen Humor und Unterhaltung , komme mir doch aber leicht verar**** vor.
Hab wirklich nichts gelesen/gefunden, war einfach blind, keine Ahnung warum.

Nun hab ich ja jede Menge zu lesen.


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Versuch - Pflanzauswahl und mehr*

Goldfischteich, das war wirklich nicht meine Absicht. 
Vielleicht ist ein Sachverhalt nicht ganz deutlich angekommen: 

Dieser Miniteich war ein Geschenk für die Gastgeber. 
Und bereits Wochen bevor wir das Geschenk gemacht haben haben wir ganz ungeniert öffentlich darüber diskutiert und Doris hat sogar mitdiskutiert. 

Ganz ehrlich, wenn das nicht so eine lustige Gemeinschaftsaktion gewesen wäre, dann hätte ich den alten Thread sicher auch nicht gefunden oder mich daran erinnert. 

Großes Indianerehrenwort... verarschen wollte ich Dich nicht, sonst hätte ich mir sicher nicht die Mühe gemacht die alten links rauszusuchen. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Eugen (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Versuch - Pflanzauswahl und mehr*

Hallo Wuzzel
eine schöne Geschichte hast du da erzählt.


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Versuch - Pflanzauswahl und mehr*

Ja, so war das damals - genau wie Wuzzel erzählte. 

Ich kann mich noch genau dran erinnern!

Liebe Grüße
Oma Else,
die mit dem grauen Haupt nickt


----------



## Goldfischteich (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Versuch - Pflanzauswahl und mehr*

Kein Ding Wuzzel. Da ich euch nun hier nicht so kenne, konnte ich das einfach nicht einordnen. Und "blind" war ich nun auch . Aber jetzt hab ich jetzt Menge nachgelesen.


----------

